# ZUCCHINI BREAD



## NorthernWinos (Sep 13, 2006)

Tired of the neighbors locking their doors when you show up with more Zucchini?????
<center>OR</center>
Are you tired of locking your doors when the neighbors show up with more Zucchini????

Here is a nice Zucchini Bread recipe...wrapped well with foil and plastic bag it will keep in the freezer for a year, so you'll always have something on hand for when you can face the neighbors again...






<center>ZUCCHINI BREAD</center>

BEAT:
-3 EGGS
-2 CUPS SUGAR
-3 TEASPOONS VANILLA
-1 CUP OIL
-3 TEASPOONS CINNAMON
ADD:
-1 TEASPOON BAKING POWDER
-1 TEASPOON SODA
-1 TEASPOON SALT
-3 CUPS GRATED ZUCCHINI
-1 CUP WALNUTS
-1 CUPS RAISINS
MIX: 
-3 CUPS FLOUR

SPOON INTO BREAD PANS AND BAKE AT 350* FOR 50-60 MINUTES OR UNTIL DONE....DEPENDING ON SIZE OF LOAF PAN.
MAKES 3 SMALL LOAVES...



ENJOY!!!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 13, 2006)

Going to have to try that wino...could you use the same recipe and substitute with Pumpkin


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 13, 2006)

Think you could use pumpkin and maybe some drained pineapple with it.....
Goggle Pumpkin Bread Recipes and see what you get there...
I have a recipe for carrot bread with drained crushed pineapple and coconut..it is also mighty good and freezes for a very long time...


----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2006)

I love all those breads and muffins UMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 13, 2006)

I just cant imagine making something like that and it ever making it to the freezer...just ain't gonna happen around me


----------



## grapeman (Sep 13, 2006)

Waldo, remember you don't have room in the freezer right now anyway 'cause it's full of muscadines.


----------



## pkcook (Sep 13, 2006)

Pumpkins will be in very soon and that recipe sounds like it would be just the thing.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 13, 2006)

Zucchini bread is gooooooood!!!!!


----------



## pkcook (Sep 14, 2006)

My mom made a zucchini/apple pie (no apples) and it was very hard to tell the difference from an apple. Even the texture was the same. Them zucs are a universal veggy!


----------

